# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  فرح بسيسو: الدراما الأردنية عائدة بقوة

## الحصن نيوز

أعربت النجمة " فرح بسيسو " بطلة المسلسل الدرامي الأردني "الحبيب الاولي" وإحدى نجومه بأنها سعيدة جدا بالعودة للدراما الأردنية ومنافستها رغم انف الجميع .

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

